# Homelite Backpack Blower B250



## ineedabrew (May 1, 2007)

Hey everybody. Question. My blower with a (walboro carb) cranks up fine and after warming up runs fine. The only thing is that about 2-3 minutes after start, with the throttle opened up, it will rev up and down, up and down until I just let it idle and warm up for a while. It always eventually goes away and from then on....runs just fine. It must be some kind of vacuum leak that seals up with warm up. Any suggestions?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While it is surging spray some carb cleaner along the mating surfaces to see if the engine tempo changes, that would indicate a leak. Have a good onee. Geo


----------



## ineedabrew (May 1, 2007)

*Homelite*

Thanks.....I did do the spray test and sure enough there was a bad gasket between the carb and cylinder. It was sucking air. Changed it out and am in good shape.

thanks geogrubb............


----------

